# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Paid] Seeking artist for world map

## incarnatebeast

Hello! 

I'm looking for somebody to create a LoTR style world map for my homebrew D&D campaign.  I currently have a basic map that I use for my group but I'd like to have something more professional looking that can help my players really get into the game. 

I am willing to pay and I'd like it to be high resolution so I can print it out onto a large poster without any loss of detail. With all the amazing talent I see here, I'm hoping I can finally have the map I dream about!

Thanks! :Smile:

----------


## Ish_Joker

Hi there!

I'd love to make that map for you! Check my portfolio to see if you like the style and feel free to contact me for any questions.

Hope to hear from you!

----------


## WiseGirl

Hello!

I am very interested in this project! I specialize in digital fantasy maps for D&D campaigns and novels. If youd like to check out my portfolio at https://www.lizardinkmaps.com/portfolio and get in contact with me at leslieann@lizardinkmaps.com I would love to work with you!

Thanks and hope to hear from you!

Regards,
LeslieAnn

----------


## NaglisG

Hello,
I am interested in your commision, I do hand-drawn maps and depending on the format I can do a hiqh quality scan(A4-1200DPI, A3-600DPI) you can check my portfolio https://naglisgrasmanas.artstation.com/ and you can either contact me on facebook where I am known as Pahonia Maps or you can email me at pahonia.maps@gmail.com where we could discuss the pricing.
Hoping to hear from you
Best regards
Pahonia Maps

----------


## ThomasR

Hi incarnatebeast,

I'd be interested in working with you on this project. You can check my portfolio  and if you like what you see, shoot me an email at the address below

thomrey [at] hotmail [dot] com

The main info I'd need to give you a quote on the job are :

1- print size or pixel size.
2- Color or B&W
3- What kind and style of ornaments you need on the map (border, compass, icons ...) ?
4- A style reference (if the LotR map is not the only one)
5- a deadline

Hope to hear more about your world.

Cheers !

Thomas

----------


## Kate2192

I'd be interested in this as well, I have produced multiple maps, environment illustrations, and prop designs for clients all around the world. My portfolio can be viewed at https://kate_moody.artstation.com, and if you feel that my skills could be useful to you please email at kateam@optonline.net and let me know. 

Kate

----------


## Ryan S. Thomason

Hello chief,

I can help you there - I've got several years' experience in hand-drawn maps, and my portfolio is here: http://www.ryansthomason.com/Mapmaking/. I can supply physical art or high-res scans.

----------


## AntonioFrade

Hey incarnatebeast, 

I could be interested in the project. Here you have some samples of my latest works::

Guild of Shadows Merchant PlazaUrobos continentGuild of Shadows RPGAgainst the gigantsSilvestine Map

Let me know if you are interested in my services. You can reach me at: *info -at- versakestudio -dot- com*

Regards,

Antonio Frade

----------


## AlTheArchitect

Hello,
I would love to work with you on that project of yours it sounds like a lot of fun. You can check out some of my work at https://www.instagram.com/althemarchitect/?hl=en or here https://althemarchitect.artstation.com/ for better quality and if you like my style, do not hesitate to contact me via email at althemarchitect@gmail.com or PM me directly on Instagram so we can talk further about you project.

Al

----------

